# Recommended scales for weighing ground coffee



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any weighing scales for weighing ground coffee? Also, where is the best place to purchase these from?


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought mine from Amazon for around £10. A brand called salter. There are more accurate ones that weigh up to .1g but they have a maximum weight range of 500g. Not too useful if you are doing a pourover.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got 2 sets of these. £6

I had one set for ages but they got really wet one day when I had a gusher and stopped working. By the time a replacement had showed up they're miraculously started working again so now I have a spare









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Pocket-Mini-Gold-Weighing-Scales-0-1g-1kg-UK-/170618567377?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item27b9a8bad1#ht_3444wt_1014


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks. Just been on Amazon and purchased some.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

LizP said:


> Thanks. Just been on Amazon and purchased some.


Cool, Salter is a fairly well known brand for kitchen and bathroom scales.

Thanks for the link to the pocket scales. Although if you already have decent electric scales in your kitchen then you can use those and if you don't its worth buying some so you have them for general use as well as weighing beans/grounds, unless you want more then 1g accuracy of course!

Being a bit of a geek i want seperate scales just for my coffee and its nice to have a mini sized scale! Thanks for the link chimpsinties have just ordered some!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got the same as chimps and recommend. Great as you can also put under the cup on the drip tray and stop your shots by brew weight.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I used the salter 1g accuracy ones for about a few weeks then upgraded to .1g accuracy. The 1g ones can be out sometimes by .5g. I have confirmed this numerous times on my .1 scales (hasbean)


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for the update Milesy, good to know! And i like the idea of being able to wieigh the brew as it comes out too, very geeky!


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

chimpsinties said:


> I've got 2 sets of these. £6
> 
> I had one set for ages but they got really wet one day when I had a gusher and stopped working. By the time a replacement had showed up they're miraculously started working again so now I have a spare
> 
> ...


I've ordered something almost identical to that, hoping the postie dropped it off today and it will be there when I get home from work.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

There's plenty knocking about on eBay.


----------

